# CD player message: CD- H



## zozoben (Nov 29, 2011)

I was just listening to my cd, when all of a sudden it just stops and the message "cd-H" appears. I have no idea what it means and can't seem to find anything searching the web so if anyone knows what it means please let me know. Again.. my cd player wont play any cds now.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zozoben said:


> I was just listening to my cd, when all of a sudden it just stops and the message "cd-H" appears. I have no idea what it means and can't seem to find anything searching the web so if anyone knows what it means please let me know. Again.. my cd player wont play any cds now.


 Did you try resetting it? Unhook power for five minutes to it.


----------

